# New to this 2011 Eco



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tmons2011eco said:


> i just got a 2011 eco what was done to it when i got it was
> dual exhaust
> drop in intake
> gun metal painted rims which i am going to Plasti dip
> ...


Those would be some good mods to increase more horsepower. I'd also suggest re gapping your plugs to 0.035 and deleting your resonator. Adding a performance exhaust like from pacesetter headers if they made them for the cruze and magna flow cat back system. That will allow the engine to keep a steady airflow going rather than it back flowing back into the engine. Other than that it seems like you got the major of the parts installed in it from the previous owner. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

i was thinking of going with the zzp o2/down pipe and mid pipe also but idk if i should go with out cats totaly it it would be too loud


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tmons2011eco said:


> i was thinking of going with the zzp o2/down pipe and mid pipe also but idk if i should go with out cats totaly it it would be too loud


Going without cats won't help your exhaust at all nor your performance. I know some people delete it but the biggest thing is most states it's illegal to delete it. If your caught it's one **** of a fine. Here in iowa it's like 1000 fine I believe for not having a catalytic converter. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

okay thanks for the help i will try getting some pics up thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tmons.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Tmons! Post pics of your Cruze


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The biggest puzzle that comes to mind is why would some one purchase an ECO only to want to Mod it to Go fast . When In Fact the design of an ECO is for Fuel Efficiency !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tmons2011eco said:


> okay thanks for the help i will try getting some pics up thanks


Your welcome. Anytime. Look forward to those pics.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

this is the only pic i have right now becasue i hate having pics when its dirty and the midwest winters ... you cant keep anything clean


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Tmons2011eco said:


> View attachment 56657
> this is the only pic i have right now becasue i hate having pics when its dirty and the midwest winters ... you cant keep anything clean


Looks good I'm liking the lights!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the Forums! Great start on the car. I would not gap your plugs to 0.0035 if you are going with a tune soon. Rather gap them all to 0.0028.



brian v said:


> The biggest puzzle that comes to mind is why would some one purchase an ECO only to want to Mod it to Go fast . When In Fact the design of an ECO is for Fuel Efficiency !


1. I mod all my vehicles, and it is not about going fast, but making it a little more fun to drive, and personalizing it. My old TransAm was about going fast
2. I didn't buy an Eco for Fuel Economy. I bought it because I liked it, it was in the right price range and it was available when I needed it most.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks real nice. Also a nice purchase with all the addons already installed. I wish mine had come like that...procrastination is a real b1tch...


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

I almost got a complety stock one for a lot more then I found this one so I drove 4 hrs to Chicago to get it....

I wanted the evo the most they are the only ones with the 3x overdrive.

And with putting a tune on it I can also take it off or turn on transparent mode so the dealerships won't see it ... 

Another thing about the cruze I like the rims out of all the models available


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> The biggest puzzle that comes to mind is why would some one purchase an ECO only to want to Mod it to Go fast . When In Fact the design of an ECO is for Fuel Efficiency !


Minus the transmission I consider it the Tuner ready Cruze due to its weigh and how rare it is outside of this forum. I started spotting a few Ecos but they all were auto. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

So yesterday I tried to use the air compressor that is in the trunk and when I turned it on... it started shooting whitestuff ever where ... I have no idea if its broken or that stuff is suppose to be fix a flat ... I am confused ...


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

So I just got my plasti-dip in with gloss







I am going to wait for the injen intake and forged recirculating bypass valve to come in and do it all in one day .... I sold my old car so I was able yo get a jump on some stuff


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tmons2011eco said:


> So yesterday I tried to use the air compressor that is in the trunk and when I turned it on... it started shooting whitestuff ever where ... I have no idea if its broken or that stuff is suppose to be fix a flat ... I am confused ...


Welcome to the club. Here's my thread on this: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...son-learned-eco-mt-air-pump-tire-sealant.html


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

I got the cold air and Bpv in Friday gives it a real good sound


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed the mod. I'm too lazy to pull the bumper at this time in life, maybe if I had fog lights and a horn to replace at the same time. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

Taking the bumper off was easy once you find that it just snapped on under the headlight the bypass was the hardest because I dropped a screw in the downpipe heat sheld opps but it sounds awesome with the dual exhaust


----------



## Tmons2011eco (Jan 8, 2014)

okay so the trunk button right above the license plate does not work what so ever and... the low beam hids allways turn off after they have been on for a few mins and only the high beams work .... might as well buy new hid kit and fog lights at the same time!


----------

